# lower slump concrete



## necesitosaber

Por favor, ¿alguno de ustedes tiene clara la traducción exacta de "lower slump concrete" a español? He aquí algunas de "mis" posibilidades... pero estoy seguro de que hay una traducción exacta:
* hormigón altamente condensado / concentrado
* hormigón de alta concentración
* hormigón de baja deformación

Please, has someone clear the exact translation of "lower slump concrete" into Spanish? Above written there are some of "my" versions... but I am sure there is an exact translation.

Gracias / Thanks
__


----------



## Estephany R.

Hola NecesitoSaber

La palabra slump, en el campo de la construcción se deja igual. La prueba Slump es una prueba que mide el asentamiento de la mezcla del concreto (hormigón) Entonces, sería bueno ver el contexto para ver si te sirve la traducción como:
el concreto con el más bajo slump.. o el hormigón con el más bajo slump

Aquí hay un link que te puede ilustrar sobre el tema:
http://www.concrete.0catch.com/Capitulo4.htm

suerte,

Step.


----------



## necesitosaber

Muchas gracias, Estephany R.

El contexto es el de un catálogo comercial de un fabricante de amasadoras de hormigón.

Lo cierto es que todos los días se aprende algo nuevo y que ya estaba un poco mareado de buscar en la red. Ahora he encontrado (sólo dos) páginas donde utlizan la expresión "hormigones de bajo slump" y otras dos con "hormigón de bajo slump". Algo es algo.

Y no lo celebro con un cafelito colombiano porque no bebo café. 

Saludos.


----------



## Estephany R.

Hola Nec. Estuve revisando la frecuencia del uso en Internet y me di cuenta que es más usado el término:

"hormigón de bajo asentamiento" 

Tal vez te satisfaga más. Y...si no tomas café, recuerda que en Colombia somos más que café. Vale la pena conocerla; es un paraíso tropical.

Suerte,

Step.


----------



## necesitosaber

Step,

una vez más, gracias . Efectivamente, "hormigón de bajo asentamiento" vale; y también he encontrado "hormigón de alto asentamiento". 

Añado un comentario personal (nada novedoso): creo que a veces falta "atrevimiento" para traducir (a cualquier lengua) ciertos términos técnicos ... conste que no hablo de palabras como "televisor" o "teléfono". Y a quienes queremos usarlos (no imponerlos) se nos mira un poco de refilón; de ahí su baja incidencia en internet.

Y acerca de Colombia... ya me gustaría. He saltado por medio mundo, pero las Américas aún no las he tocado .

Saludos,

Necesitosaber​


----------



## DWO

¡Hola! Los hormigones amasados se clasifican en: *denso, plástico y fluido *(de bajo, medio o alto asentamiento, respectivamente). El asentamiento se mide con una pieza troncocónica metálica, llamada "Cono de Abrahams".
Este link te puede servir (ver punto "8.4.3.1 Ensayo de consistencia del hormigón")
http://www.arquitectonline.com/codigodeedificacion84.htm


----------



## necesitosaber

Muchas gracias DWO. Tu orientación también me ha resultado muy útil.


----------



## Pedro2018

concreto de bajo revenimiento ( el revenimiento se determina generalmente  para la manejabilidad)


----------



## FERNANDO QUETEIMPORTA

En terminologia de construccion, es importante saber a que mercado o pais te vas a dirigir. En españa la traduccion seria "hormigon seco" u "hormigon de alta consistencia" (hormigon con tilde, claro; escribo en teclado ingles).


----------



## Pablo75

FERNANDO QUETEIMPORTA said:


> En terminologia de construccion, es importante saber a que mercado o pais te vas a dirigir.



Es cierto. Hay varias designaciones según el país.

El Comité ACI 116 (American Concrete Institute)  ha publicado un glosario para la tecnología del cemento y el hormigón, para ser utilizado en todas sus publicaciones técnicas.

En dicho glosario:

slump = asentamiento (medida de la consistencia de un hormigón,  mortero o revoque fresco)

Así:

slump cone = cono de asentamiento (cono de Abrams)
slump loss = pérdida de asentamiento
slump test = ensayo de asentamiento

Y por cierto, "lower slump concrete" es "hormigón de menor asentamiento" (comparativo), mientras que "hormigón de bajo asentamiento" sería "low slump concrete"


----------

